# Some lovley sparring at the park



## Mike Hamer (Aug 6, 2009)

Im the taller one, enjoy


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 6, 2009)

Here Mike I will put it in a box format here:

[yt]jyhxETq7fVE[/yt]


----------

